# Got into an accident tonight



## Samueljackson

New member here, I have been lurking for a while.

I turned in front of a cab in tonight, I had a passenger in my car, but it turned out to be the wrong passenger. There was damage to my driver-side door and front quarter panel. and the cabs front bumper was dented and his headlight was broken, there was NO INJURIES and the police were NOT called.
Both vehicles are still drivable.

We exchanged information and went on our way (I provided the Uber Insurance policy and not my personal insurance)

QUESTION:

Will Uber cover the damages, even though I had the wrong passenger in my car?

Will Uber permanently deactivate me for this incident?

Do I still need to tell my personal insurance company?

HHEEEELLLLLPPP!!!!

Please I need constructive advice on how to proceed.

Thank you very much


----------



## KrisThuy

whos fault?


----------



## reluctantuber

Dude I'm sorry. Hope everything works out. I doubt they will deactivate for an accident but hopefully others who have been through this can give better guidance. Keep us updated


----------



## KrisThuy

Samueljackson said:


> Probably my fault, but Im not going to admit it. The Cab driver claimed to have a dash cam but I have no idea if it was on or working at the time.


not cool man sorry to hear
but yah i dont know if uber would help with a wrong pax but for sure they will not deactivate u for it
happens all the time
but yeah need to be careful next time

if its his fault all u have to do is call his insurance and file claim isnt it?


----------



## Samueljackson

I either have to contact Uber and risk being deactivated, contact my insurance and risk being cancelled, or pay for the damages out of pocket which I can't afford.


----------



## reluctantuber

Samueljackson said:


> I either have to contact Uber and risk being deactivated, contact my insurance and risk being cancelled, or pay for the damages out of pocket which I can't afford.


Call Uber first. I seriously doubt you'll be deactivated although I agree that having the wrong passenger may be a problem. Either way call Uber first. I recall someone posting an actual phone number for accidents.


----------



## KrisThuy

Samueljackson said:


> I either have to contact Uber and risk being deactivated, contact my insurance and risk being cancelled, or pay for the damages out of pocket which I can't afford.


uber wont deactivate u for wrong rider, it happens to all of us picking wrong riders


----------



## Samueljackson

KrisThuy said:


> uber wont deactivate u for wrong rider, it happens to all of us picking wrong riders


Yes but having the wrong rider during an accident ? Thats what I am worried about. I understand I will get waitlisted for 7-10 days while they investigate.

I haven't decided how I should proceed yet, but thanks for your input, and if you think of anything else I'd appreciate it.


----------



## caspiy257

Samueljackson said:


> Probably my fault, but Im not going to admit it. The Cab driver claimed to have a dash cam but I have no idea if it was on or working at the time.


All legal cabs in LA has camera turned on 24 hrs, even if car turned off locked and parked. 
Do you remember cab#?


----------



## Samueljackson

caspiy257 said:


> All legal cabs in LA has camera turned on 24 hrs, even if car turned off locked and parked.
> Do you remember cab#?


I only got the cabbies drivers license, insurance policy, registration and the cab companies name. I have no problem admitting fault ultimately, but I am not prepared to admit fault unless I am presented with overwhelming evidence i.e. (dash cam footage)

My friend drives a cab and doesn't even know how to use his camera.

What good would the cab# provide?


----------



## caspiy257

I do not understand why you used the uber insurance with wrong pax? Uber probably will not cover this incident occurred and the cab company will find your insurance, and maybe inform them about your partnership with uber.


----------



## Berliner

Did the cab driver realized that you were ubering? If yes you are sitting in a pot full of s*%t. If not call your personal auto insurance.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

This could get messy. I wish you luck and hope everything comes out OK for you.


----------



## Samueljackson

caspiy257 said:


> I do not understand why you used the uber insurance with wrong pax? Uber probably will not cover this incident occurred and the cab company will find your insurance, and maybe inform them about your partnership with uber.


The cab driver recognized that I was an Uber driver, I was thinking to contact them and offer to admit fault if they do not mention the Uber aspect, and just go through my personal insurance. Just would have to put my trust in them. Nobody seems to know for sure so far though.


----------



## Samueljackson

Elite Uber Driver said:


> This could get messy. I wish you luck and hope everything comes out OK for you.


Worse comes to worse this will cost me $3000+, but thank you, I hope it doesn't get messy.


----------



## Samueljackson

Berliner said:


> Did the cab driver realized that you were ubering? If yes you are sitting in a pot full of s*%t. If not call your personal auto insurance.


He did yes, but if I admit fault and ask them to not mention Uber to the insurance, I might be ok I am thinking. wishful thinking. But the laws in California are different than the great city of Berlin for which I will be visiting in May 2015, thank you very much.


----------



## KrisThuy

Samueljackson said:


> He did yes, but if I admit fault and ask them to not mention Uber to the insurance, I might be ok I am thinking. wishful thinking.


dont do it yet
wait for more info from fellow drivers
cant trust cabies


----------



## Samueljackson

KrisThuy said:


> dont do it yet
> wait for more info from fellow drivers
> cant trust cabies


I know, this is what I am worried about, Uber F'd their business and they might be looking for revenge.


----------



## caspiy257

Contact uber and find out whether they will cover you in this situation. If not, call and tell the taxi driver that uber insurance will not pay, and give him a personal insurance. I do not think he needs a "headache" and he agrees with you. But do it ASAP, until he passed your information in a taxi company


----------



## jakob

Interesting. Would like to know how this plays out.

Don't sweat it dude, shit happens, and it'll be alright, It's life


----------



## Samueljackson

caspiy257 said:


> Contact uber and find out whether they will cover you in this situation. If not, call and tell the taxi driver that uber insurance will not pay, and give him a personal insurance. I do not think he needs a "headache" and he agrees with you. But do it ASAP, until he passed your information in a taxi company


This is good advice, really all the cabbie wants is to get their vehicle fixed in the long run, I must do it first thing in the morning.
If I were to ask Uber about this, it might set off red flags for them, If possible I'd like to contact them anonymously. Plus it can take them a number of days to respond to an email. I don't know if they have an accident hotline I can call, I've only heard rumors of one.


----------



## Samueljackson

jakob said:


> Interesting. Would like to know how this plays out.
> 
> Don't sweat it dude, shit happens, and it'll be alright, It's life


I will be sure to relay my experience with this matter to you all. Thank You.


----------



## Samueljackson

My guess is that if the passenger didn't pay the $1.00 safety fee, because it was the wrong passenger, and the original passenger cancelled after the incident, I won't be covered by Uber.


----------



## Berliner

The safety fee is for checking the drivers and their cars, not for the insurance.


----------



## Samueljackson

Berliner said:


> The safety fee is for checking the drivers and their cars, not for the insurance.


Thanks, I assumed it was for the insurance. Good info


----------



## observer

Your insurance will not cover an accident where you are driving for hire. If I am not mistaken Uber will tell you to first try and get your personal insurance to cover accident. What do you tell your insurance? The truth?? Risk getting cancelled and having to fix your car. Lie?? Risk committing insurance fraud, getting canceled and fixing your car. Thank your lucky stars no one was hurt, or you could be paying for medical bills too.Your best bet is to let Uber know, if you don't they will find out eventually and deactivate you for not reporting accident and knowing uber may say they won't cover it because you didn't report it. Good luck and please keep posting what happens. By doing so you will educate other drivers on how to handle future accidents.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

First of all, I wish the best with this situation.
One thing you should do is to get profession advise from an Transportation Attorney.
My thoughts are:
1. You were NOT on an official Uber ride since you had the wrong PAX.
2. The cab company will need to make a police report. 
3. Do NOT contact cab company yourself. (let attorney handle it If you so chose to hire one. Strongly recommend.)
Did you get PAX info? I certainly hope you did. He could be your best ally (friend) if you get what I mean.
Finally if you haven't done it yet, take a snap shot of the waybill.
Good Luck!


----------



## Woober

Samueljackson said:


> I know, this is what I am worried about, Uber F'd their business and they might be looking for revenge.


Sorry to hear this Bro. Good advice here... wish you all the luck.

But my 2 cents is DO NOT TRUST OR HOPE IN THE CAB COMPANY! See my other posts, these guys are out for blood. Can you be certain he didn't rig the accident? Purposefully get in your way maybe? Just a thought, hate to be paranoid but I have had cabbies follow me, harass me and generally threaten my existence.


----------



## cybertec69

KrisThuy said:


> uber wont deactivate u for wrong rider, it happens to all of us picking wrong riders


2,500 trips, picked up wrong client only once, my first week Ubering.


----------



## Woober

2500 trips Cyber!? Still sane?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Samueljackson said:


> Yes but having the wrong rider during an accident ? Thats what I am worried about. I understand I will get waitlisted for 7-10 days while they investigate.
> 
> I haven't decided how I should proceed yet, but thanks for your input, and if you think of anything else I'd appreciate it.


What did the passenger say?!


----------



## Uber Jax

Uber WILL deactivate while you go through the report process.!!

They do this for a couple of reasons. They want to see that your car is safe to drive because any damage you will need to take pictures of it and send them in to them.

You will have to fill out an incident report as well.

Then an insurance rep from James River Ins will call you.

Since there was a Pax in your car they will make sure that they were not injured as well.

While all this goes on expect to be deactivated for at least a couple of weeks.
Then and only then after they do their investigation will you be able to be re-activated IF it works out in your favor!

Otherwise, if you have not contacted them yet I say don't and let your own ins co handle it so you can still drive for Uber!

Mark my words for what I'm tellin ya here! 

Best of Luck! and let us know how it goes!

Uber Jax!


----------



## observer

BTW, Got to thinking about something after my post. uber knows BEFOREHAND that by requiring you to report accident to your personal insurance that your insurance will cancel your policy. Why do they require you to do so? Is it because they are hoping you will be forced to lie about accident and commit insurance fraud? In your case, you better believe taxi company will report accident. Your insurance company will know you were ubering.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Uber WILL deactivate while you go through the report process.!!
> 
> They do this for a couple of reasons. They want to see that your car is safe to drive because any damage you will need to take pictures of it and send them in to them.
> 
> You will have to fill out an incident report as well.
> 
> Then an insurance rep from James River Ins will call you.
> 
> Since there was a Pax in your car they will make sure that they were not injured as well.
> 
> While all this goes on expect to be deactivated for at least a couple of weeks.
> Then and only then after they do their investigation will you be able to be re-activated IF it works out in your favor!
> 
> Otherwise, if you have not contacted them yet I say don't and let your own ins co handle it so you can still drive for Uber!
> 
> Mark my words for what I'm tellin ya here!
> 
> Best of Luck! and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Uber Jax!





Samueljackson said:


> New member here, I have been lurking for a while.
> 
> I turned in front of a cab in tonight, I had a passenger in my car, but it turned out to be the wrong passenger. There was damage to my driver-side door and front quarter panel. and the cabs front bumper was dented and his headlight was broken, there was NO INJURIES and the police were NOT called.
> Both vehicles are still drivable.
> 
> We exchanged information and went on our way (I provided the Uber Insurance policy and not my personal insurance)
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> Will Uber cover the damages, even though I had the wrong passenger in my car?
> 
> Will Uber permanently deactivate me for this incident?
> 
> Do I still need to tell my personal insurance company?
> 
> HHEEEELLLLLPPP!!!!
> 
> Please I need constructive advice on how to proceed.
> 
> Thank you very much


You will be deactivated for 3 reasons:

1. You were involved in an accident with a pax in the car (it is immaterial whether or not it was the correct pax).

2. Your car has been damaged. Uber will not reactivate you until it has been fixed/inspected.

3. Uber will not reactivate you until you provide proof that you still have your own insurance.

Bottom line....your Uber career is almost certainly over and so is your relationship with your insurance company (there is little doubt that you will be cancelled). The "Uber insurance company (James River)" will contact your insurance company. James River only pays when your company will not, so you can rest assured that James River WILL be in contact with your (soon to be former) insurance company (this will almost certainly get your policy cancelled). Uber's "insurance" will NOT cover damage to your car.

Sorry that this happened to you. Be glad as hell that there were no injuries, but it is still early in the process. Do not be surprised if the other driver or the pax mysteriously develop some "trauma".

Hopefully your misfortune with serve as a warning to some others on this forum who fancy themselves as "experts" when it comes to questions of insurance and Uber.


----------



## Tx rides

Samueljackson said:


> New member here, I have been lurking for a while.
> 
> I turned in front of a cab in tonight, I had a passenger in my car, but it turned out to be the wrong passenger. There was damage to my driver-side door and front quarter panel. and the cabs front bumper was dented and his headlight was broken, there was NO INJURIES and the police were NOT called.
> Both vehicles are still drivable.
> 
> We exchanged information and went on our way (I provided the Uber Insurance policy and not my personal insurance)
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> Will Uber cover the damages, even though I had the wrong passenger in my car?
> 
> Will Uber permanently deactivate me for this incident?
> 
> Do I still need to tell my personal insurance company?
> 
> HHEEEELLLLLPPP!!!!
> 
> Please I need constructive advice on how to proceed.
> 
> Thank you very much


Don't Uber partnership Agreements have some guidelines or requirements? 
I would think they would have a hard set requirement to report an accident immediately, you need to check, because you may be SOL by not reporting immediately.The only good thing you have going for you is the fact that your passenger was not a registered Uber passenger, otherwise they could've already called the company and made a major pile of poo for you 

My advice, FWIW: read your agreement, because whatever is in writing is all they will be responsible for.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Tx rides said:


> Don't Uber partnership Agreements have some guidelines or requirements?
> I would think they would have a hard set requirement to report an accident immediately, you need to check, because you may be SOL by not reporting immediately.The only good thing you have going for you is the fact that your passenger was not a registered Uber passenger, otherwise they could've already called the company and made a major pile of poo for you
> 
> My advice, FWIW: read your agreement, because whatever is in writing is all they will be responsible for.


Yes. According to the agreement, you are supposed to report it immediately


----------



## Walkersm

The Uber policy is Primary while you are in route to get a customer and while you have a passenger in your vehicle. It does not say anything about having the wrong customer or having a friend of the customer. As long as you were active on a trip Uber's coverage is Primary. Which means you file with them alone. Also since November 20th the PUC has required Uber to hold Primary insurance for when you do not have a passenger but just have the app on. Have not seen proof of that coverage but explore that avenue if they try to deny on the passenger part of it. 

You are looking at a $1000.00 deductible to get your car fixed, but no notification of your personal insurance is required. You did a good move by not providing your info to the cab company. All they need to know is Uber's info.

The deactivation is just a formality. Get your car fixed or add in a new car and you can get active again in no time. 

And one last thing: STOP ADMITTING GUILT. Seems to be something people feel compelled to do after an accident. Never say anything about who's fault it was or was not. It will be used against you. Let the lawyers and insurance companies decide who is at fault. All you speak about is the facts of the accident. "I turned here he hit me here" PERIOD.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> The Uber policy is Primary while you are in route to get a customer and while you have a passenger in your vehicle. It does not say anything about having the wrong customer or having a friend of the customer. As long as you were active on a trip Uber's coverage is Primary. Which means you file with them alone. Also since November 20th the PUC has required Uber to hold Primary insurance for when you do not have a passenger but just have the app on. Have not seen proof of that coverage but explore that avenue if they try to deny on the passenger part of it.
> 
> You are looking at a $1000.00 deductible to get your car fixed, but no notification of your personal insurance is required. You did a good move by not providing your info to the cab company. All they need to know is Uber's info.
> 
> The deactivation is just a formality. Get your car fixed or add in a new car and you can get active again in no time.
> 
> And one last thing: STOP ADMITTING GUILT. Seems to be something people feel compelled to do after an accident. Never say anything about who's fault it was or was not. It will be used against you. Let the lawyers and insurance companies decide who is at fault. All you speak about is the facts of the accident. "I turned here he hit me here" PERIOD.


wow....so much inaccurate info.


----------



## Walkersm

Worcester Sauce said:


> wow....so much inaccurate info.


From your post I had one question. How do you figure his insurnace company will drop him? Who will notify them of the accident?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> From your post I had one question. How do you figure his insurnace company will drop him? Who will notify them of the accident?


James River will immediately contact his insurance company.


----------



## Walkersm

Worcester Sauce said:


> James River will immediately contact his insurance company.


Really? Why would they do that? Have you heard of that happening? Got any examples?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Really? Why would they do that? Have you heard of that happening? Got any examples?


James River will contact the Uber driver's insurance company as a matter of due diligence (to make certain that the policy is paid and to ascertain limits and coverage). For the same reason, James River will also contact the cab driver's insurance reason.


----------



## Walkersm

Worcester Sauce said:


> James River will contact the Uber driver's insurance company as a matter of due diligence (to make certain that the policy is paid and to ascertain limits and coverage). .


Well if this accident happened when Uber's insurance was the Primary coverage why would they have to do that? Liability Wise. I have never heard of one example were Uber or Lyft has informed a drivers personal insurance of their commercial activity. I have heard of people getting dropped but it is usually due to them or some other party notifying the insurance company in an accident scenario.

Now on the collision part to pay for the Drivers car they do need to ascertain if the Uber driver was carrying Collision insurance as they will only accept a claim on their excess collision coverage if the driver carries their own collision coverage. But in every example I have heard of the drivers sending in a copy of their personal policy that details the collision coverage was enough for Uber (and even Lyft) to pay out on fixing the driver car.

If your statement was true would we not see some angry posts about: "Uber/James River got my insurance cancelled!!"

I mean they know the scam they are perpetrating they are not going to be the ones to blow it up by informing.


----------



## observer

So will taxi companys insurance, they are going to want uber drivers insurance to pay. The only way to determine liability is for the two insurance companies to talk to each other. That is when uber drivers insurance will find out he was driving for hire and cancel his policy. That is also why it is best to tell the truth and not commit insurance fraud. You have enough problems, you don't need more.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

observer said:


> So will taxi companys insurance, they are going to want uber drivers insurance to pay. The only way to determine liability is for the two insurance companies to talk to each other. That is when uber drivers insurance will find out he was driving for hire and cancel his policy. That is also why it is best to tell the truth and not commit insurance fraud. You have enough problems, you don't need more.


...well put.


----------



## Walkersm

observer said:


> So will taxi companys insurance, they are going to want uber drivers insurance to pay. The only way to determine liability is for the two insurance companies to talk to each other. That is when uber drivers insurance will find out he was driving for hire and cancel his policy. That is also why it is best to tell the truth and not commit insurance fraud. You have enough problems, you don't need more.


Maybe I missed something here. The passenger or the taxi company does not know who his personal insurance company is. Am I right? Now if the police were to have been called I think they would have demanded his personal insurnace information. That OP only provided the Uber stuff is the right move in this situation.


----------



## Walkersm

And to OP here is the accident form with the accident phone number at the top. Sure it is just a recording:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/235118553/Incident-Report-Form?secret_password=NAarSRV6DXUuyabwc67W


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Well if this accident happened when Uber's insurance was the Primary coverage why would they have to do that? Liability Wise. I have never heard of one example were Uber or Lyft has informed a drivers personal insurance of their commercial activity. I have heard of people getting dropped but it is usually due to them or some other party notifying the insurance company in an accident scenario.
> 
> Now on the collision part to pay for the Drivers car they do need to ascertain if the Uber driver was carrying Collision insurance as they will only accept a claim on their excess collision coverage if the driver carries their own collision coverage. But in every example I have heard of the drivers sending in a copy of their personal policy that details the collision coverage was enough for Uber (and even Lyft) to pay out on fixing the driver car.
> 
> If your statement was true would we not see some angry posts about: "Uber/James River got my insurance cancelled!!"
> 
> I mean they know the scam they are perpetrating they are not going to be the ones to blow it up by informing.


Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself that your suppositions are actually supported by facts. Perhaps you are in denial.
By the way......Uber's "insurance" does NOT cover damage to an Uber driver's car (see red highlights).


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Worcester Sauce said:


> Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself that your suppositions are actually supported by facts. Perhaps you are in denial.
> By the way......Uber's "insurance" does NOT cover damage to an Uber driver's car (see red highlights).


yeah this is classic Stockholm Syndrome I'm afraid.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Maybe I missed something here. The passenger or the taxi company does not know who his personal insurance company is. Am I right? Now if the police were to have been called I think they would have demanded his personal insurnace information. That OP only provided the Uber stuff is the right move in this situation.


...gee, how about the plate number? ....gee, the "Uber stuff" includes the driver's dashboard info (which includes his insurance docs).


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

Nobody knows exactly how this will go for you but Walkersm is the most accurate with the info here.


----------



## observer

Uber requires you to first try and get your personal insurance to cover accident. Driver also has to supply other driver license plate number and drivers license number. That is what I don't understand, Uber knows BEFOREHAND your personal insurance will deny the claim and cancel your policy. Why don't they just pay out claim, and not get your personal insurance involved at all?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

observer said:


> Uber requires you to first try and get your personal insurance to cover accident. Driver also has to supply other driver license plate number and drivers license number. That is what I don't understand, Uber knows BEFOREHAND your personal insurance will deny the claim and cancel your policy. Why don't they just pay out claim, and not get your personal insurance involved at all?


I honestly think Uber hopes you try to commit insurance fraud by lying to your insurance company about the accident. It's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## observer

That is my thinking also, they want you to commit fraud. Keeps THEIR costs low.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Samueljackson said:


> New member here, I have been lurking for a while.
> 
> I turned in front of a cab in tonight, I had a passenger in my car, but it turned out to be the wrong passenger. There was damage to my driver-side door and front quarter panel. and the cabs front bumper was dented and his headlight was broken, there was NO INJURIES and the police were NOT called.
> Both vehicles are still drivable.
> 
> We exchanged information and went on our way (I provided the Uber Insurance policy and not my personal insurance)
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> Will Uber cover the damages, even though I had the wrong passenger in my car?
> 
> Will Uber permanently deactivate me for this incident?
> 
> Do I still need to tell my personal insurance company?
> 
> HHEEEELLLLLPPP!!!!
> 
> Please I need constructive advice on how to proceed.
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

*Sorry to hear about your bad luck. But without be snarky, you might want to pick a new line of work. *


----------



## pako garcia

Worcester Sauce said:


> You will be deactivated for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. You were involved in an accident with a pax in the car (it is immaterial whether or not it was the correct pax).
> 
> 2. Your car has been damaged. Uber will not reactivate you until it has been fixed/inspected.
> 
> 3. Uber will not reactivate you until you provide proof that you still have your own insurance.
> 
> Bottom line....your Uber career is almost certainly over and so is your relationship with your insurance company (there is little doubt that you will be cancelled). The "Uber insurance company (James River)" will contact your insurance company. James River only pays when your company will not, so you can rest assured that James River WILL be in contact with your (soon to be former) insurance company (this will almost certainly get your policy cancelled). Uber's "insurance" will NOT cover damage to your car.
> 
> Sorry that this happened to you. Be glad as hell that there were no injuries, but it is still early in the process. Do not be surprised if the other driver or the pax mysteriously develop some "trauma".
> 
> Hopefully your misfortune with serve as a warning to some others on this forum who fancy themselves as "experts" when it comes to questions of insurance and Uber.


Thats right bro
Welcome to the real world


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Elite Uber Driver said:


> Nobody knows exactly how this will go for you but Walkersm is the most accurate with the info here.


Walkersm (and you) are dangerously misinformed.


----------



## arto71

Walkersm said:


> Really? Why would they do that? Have you heard of that happening? Got any examples?


Unfortunately for all of us worcester sauce is 100% right .Good friend of mine that i refer do drive uber had an accident ,by the time police 
came his pax was gone by another uber x driver, as he though pax was ok he did not tell police he had pax, long story short three weeks after accident he gets a call from his
insurance com. why he did hide fact he was ubering and had paid pax in his car.He DID NOT TELL THE POLICE OR INS. CO. about pax .
How do they find out ?Just read our contract it's in it page #10
You agree to fully cooperate with the User and/or the Company to resolve injury or damage claims as quickly as possible. You further acknowledge that, in the event of damage or an insurance claim, the Company may inform your insurance provider, or the insurance provider of any other party involved, of the claim and provide information about your acceptance or performance of a Request at the time of the damage or incident underlying a claim.


----------



## pako garcia

So, what happen next?


arto71 said:


> Unfortunately for all of us worcester sauce is 100% right .Good friend of mine that i refer do drive uber had an accident ,by the time police
> came his pax was gone by another uber x driver, as he though pax was ok he did not tell police he had pax, long story short three weeks after accident he gets a call from his
> insurance com. why he did hide fact he was ubering and had paid pax in his car.He DID NOT TELL THE POLICE OR INS. CO. about pax .
> How do they find out ?Just read our contract it's in it page #10
> You agree to fully cooperate with the User and/or the Company to resolve injury or damage claims as quickly as possible. You further acknowledge that, in the event of damage or an insurance claim, the Company may inform your insurance provider, or the insurance provider of any other party involved, of the claim and provide information about your acceptance or performance of a Request at the time of the damage or incident underlying a claim.


so, what happen next?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Maybe the taxi driver was doing something shady and has no intention of reporting it...? Possible?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe the taxi driver was doing something shady and has no intention of reporting it...? Possible?


----------



## prdelnik666

You don't actually believe the cab driver would not use this opportunity to revenge on Uber, do you? he doesn't see a strugling driver - he sees evil uber taking his job.... Not trying to be mean just wouldn't get my hopes high here that the cabbie will do something nice for you...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

*It's always the cab driver's fault *


----------



## arto71

pako garcia said:


> So, what happen next?
> 
> so, what happen next?


Ins co. wants recorded interview .Uber waitlisted right away then reactivate it in ten days now seat and wait pretty much.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

prdelnik666 said:


> You don't actually believe the cab driver would not use this opportunity to revenge on Uber, do you? he doesn't see a strugling driver - he sees evil uber taking his job.... Not trying to be mean just wouldn't get my hopes high here that the cabbie will do something nice for you...


Not because he was doing something nice for an uber driver, but maybe he was doing something he wasn't supposed to be doing, otherwise why did he not insist on waiting for police?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

pako garcia said:


> So, what happen next?
> 
> so, what happen next?


Everyone is forgetting that there was a passenger who was involved. It is highly probable that the passenger is going to contact Uber either for a refund or for some free ride credits. My guess is that Uber already knows about the accident and has possibly already deactivated the driver


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Samueljackson said:


> I either have to contact Uber and risk being deactivated, contact my insurance and risk being cancelled, or pay for the damages out of pocket which I can't afford.


Even with the wrong rider I can't imagine you get deactivated for that,
but your insurance might be some type of problem.

In every case you will have to contact your insurance (not saying that you are an Uber) and only if they do not pay the damage
Uber might consider their "commercial" insurance. Anyways the insurance companies love to take but hate to give..
So they might try to find a way to not pay you.

As you believe it might be 3k'ish damage and you sounded like you rather pay the damage yourself in worst case,
I wouldn't contact my personal insurance at all then, because they won't just send you a check that easily (I guess..)

Bad situation, sorry to hear about it, please let us know how it continues - very important to all of us !

BERLIN: Cool you're going in May.. hope you have beautiful weather when you're there, I lived there for 1 year.
but in Winter it's cold and snow and rain.. no real fun. A lot of history in that city sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## caspiy257

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Not because he was doing something nice for an uber driver, but maybe he was doing something he wasn't supposed to be doing, otherwise why did he not insist on waiting for police?


In LA police did not come to accident if there is no injured people. All taxi drivers in LA know it.


----------



## Walkersm

arto71 said:


> Unfortunately for all of us worcester sauce is 100% right .Good friend of mine that i refer do drive uber had an accident ,by the time police
> came his pax was gone by another uber x driver, as he though pax was ok he did not tell police he had pax, long story short three weeks after accident he gets a call from his
> insurance com. why he did hide fact he was ubering and had paid pax in his car.He DID NOT TELL THE POLICE OR INS. CO. about pax .
> How do they find out ?Just read our contract it's in it page #10
> You agree to fully cooperate with the User and/or the Company to resolve injury or damage claims as quickly as possible. You further acknowledge that, in the event of damage or an insurance claim, the Company may inform your insurance provider, or the insurance provider of any other party involved, of the claim and provide information about your acceptance or performance of a Request at the time of the damage or incident underlying a claim.


Arto in your example above the driver was Ubering and tried to commit insurance fraud and was caught. That is not what is happening in this case. The OP was Ubering, is going to file against Ubers Primary insurance and his personal insurance should not find out a thing, because they will not be asked to cover anything, there is no police report, and the other parties know nothing of the personals insurance existence. In your Example your friend was trying to put Ubers liability onto his personal insurance. If he was on a trip that was stupid of him to do. Ubers insurance is primary while you are on a trip so why would you even get your own insurance involved. Keep the liability where it belongs.

We just happen to have a very good example here of a driver who was able to do things the right way and only give Uber's Info. If his personal insurance drops him we will then know it only came from one place, Uber, because that is the only person besides himself who knows about his personal insurance existing.


----------



## Samueljackson

I called the cab company early this morning to tell them I would pay for their damages out of pocket, and they basically agreed, not long after that I got an email from the incorrect passenger, stating that she emailed Uber already stating what happened, and it was the cab drivers fault, . I was forced to then email Uber about the incident which I did, we shall see how this plays out. I'm not terribly stressed out about this situation. I haven't been deactivated yet but I anticipate that I will for a short period, thanks all.


----------



## Samueljackson

Walkersm said:


> Arto in your example above the driver was Ubering and tried to commit insurance fraud and was caught. That is not what is happening in this case. The OP was Ubering, is going to file against Ubers Primary insurance and his personal insurance should not find out a thing, because they will not be asked to cover anything, there is no police report, and the other parties know nothing of the personals insurance existence. In your Example your friend was trying to put Ubers liability onto his personal insurance. If he was on a trip that was stupid of him to do. Ubers insurance is primary while you are on a trip so why would you even get your own insurance involved. Keep the liability where it belongs.
> 
> We just happen to have a very good example here of a driver who was able to do things the right way and only give Uber's Info. If his personal insurance drops him we will then know it only came from one place, Uber, because that is the only person besides himself who knows about his personal insurance existing.


Very well said,


----------



## Walkersm

No-tippers-suck said:


> Even with the wrong rider I can't imagine you get deactivated for that,
> 
> In every case you will have to contact your insurance (not saying that you are an Uber) and only if they do not pay the damage
> Uber might consider their "commercial" insurance. Anyways the insurance companies love to take but hate to give..
> So they might try to find a way to not pay you.


Deactivation after an accident is an automatic formality after every accident. Both Lyft and Uber do it. Not because they never want the driver driving for them again but because they know that car is damaged and it does not meet the vehicle standards any longer (No scratches, No dents) . Until they get proof it meets the standards again (or you get a new car) you get deactivated. Nothing personal, they just don't have a "temporary hold" status they can put driver in. They are either active or non active.

Not in every case do you need to contact your insurance. This is why the Push to make Ubers coverage "Primary" was so big earlier this year. Collision coverage is still "Excess" not primary but Uber has stated as long as you can prove you have collision coverage with your personal insurance (do not have to be denied) and are willing to pay the $1000 deductible you can file a claim on their policy. I have heard of this working for a few people but I have heard of far more people either coming straight out of pocket for the damages or lying to their insurance company about what they were doing at the time of the accident to get the lower deductible on their own plans. OP can't do this because it will then open up the can of worms as to what accident we are covering and who is paying for the liability portion of it. So his only choice will be to come out of pocket to fix his own car or go with Ubers $1000 deductible plan. Now while that sucks for him. To me that means the system is working the way it should be working. Ubers policies are paying for commercial activity initiated by uber, they are not going against the personal insurance pool, and my personal insurance rates will not go up next year because they are having to cover a bunch of commercial accidents.


----------



## Walkersm

Samueljackson said:


> I called the cab company early this morning to tell them I would pay for their damages out of pocket, and they basically agreed, not long after that I got an email from the incorrect passenger, stating that she emailed Uber already stating what happened, and it was the cab drivers fault, . I was forced to then email Uber about the incident which I did, we shall see how this plays out. I'm not terribly stressed out about this situation. I haven't been deactivated yet but I anticipate that I will for a short period, thanks all.


Why would you pay for their damage out of your pocket? Uber will do that. You will have enough to pay for with the $1000 deductible. Uber takes there cut from your pay and one thing that covers is liability coverage. Why not take advantage of it?


----------



## arto71

Walkersm said:


> Arto in your example above the driver was Ubering and tried to commit insurance fraud and was caught. That is not what is happening in this case. The OP was Ubering, is going to file against Ubers Primary insurance and his personal insurance should not find out a thing, because they will not be asked to cover anything, there is no police report, and the other parties know nothing of the personals insurance existence. In your Example your friend was trying to put Ubers liability onto his personal insurance. If he was on a trip that was stupid of him to do. Ubers insurance is primary while you are on a trip so why would you even get your own insurance involved. Keep the liability where it belongs.
> 
> We just happen to have a very good example here of a driver who was able to do things the right way and only give Uber's Info. If his personal insurance drops him we will then know it only came from one place, Uber, because that is the only person besides himself who knows about his personal insurance existing.


Look i agree what you're saying about fraud and getting caught, but somehow at some point his ins. was notified not sure by whom.What i'm 
saying is uber has every right to let our ins. know about accident, it's in our contract page 10.Don't quote me on this but i might know what happened.Most likely pax(or hir lawer) contacted uber to get ins. info and they gave out driver personal ins. policy onfo ,like try it if goes through fine if not come back, wouldn't hurt them would it ?They have lothing to lose.


----------



## arto71

Samueljackson said:


> I called the cab company


What was the name of the cab company?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Arto in your example above the driver was Ubering and tried to commit insurance fraud and was caught. That is not what is happening in this case. The OP was Ubering, is going to file against Ubers Primary insurance and his personal insurance should not find out a thing, because they will not be asked to cover anything, there is no police report, and the other parties know nothing of the personals insurance existence. In your Example your friend was trying to put Ubers liability onto his personal insurance. If he was on a trip that was stupid of him to do. Ubers insurance is primary while you are on a trip so why would you even get your own insurance involved. Keep the liability where it belongs.
> 
> We just happen to have a very good example here of a driver who was able to do things the right way and only give Uber's Info. If his personal insurance drops him we will then know it only came from one place, Uber, because that is the only person besides himself who knows about his personal insurance existing.


.....one more time. Uber's insurance company (James River) is primary ONLY when the other insurance company(s) won't pay. The VERY FIRST thing that James River will do will be to call Uber and find out who the Uber driver's personal insurance company is. The SECOND thing that James River will do is to call the Uber driver's insurance company to discuss who is going to pay for what (neither company will pay for the driver's car or any injury to the driver). The Uber driver will then most probably receive a cancellation notice from his/her insurance company via certified mail within a couple of days. Why is that so hard to understand????


----------



## Walkersm

arto71 said:


> Look i agree what you're saying about fraud and getting caught, but somehow at some point his ins. was notified not sure by whom.What i'm
> saying is uber has every right to let our ins. know about accident, it's in our contract page 10.Don't quote me on this but i might know what happened.Most likely pax(or hir lawer) contacted uber to get ins. info and they gave out driver personal ins. policy onfo ,like try it if goes through fine if not come back, wouldn't hurt them would it ?They have lothing to lose.


Yea Arto your example is pretty convoluted in terms of lies and omissions by your friend. I think OP has a much cleaner scenario here. He should be open and honest with Uber about everything that went on and see if the insurance system works. He should not have to contact his personal insurance for anything since he was doing commercial activity at the time there is no reason for them to cover anything or be involved in any way.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Samueljackson said:


> I called the cab company early this morning to tell them I would pay for their damages out of pocket, and they basically agreed, not long after that I got an email from the incorrect passenger, stating that she emailed Uber already stating what happened, and it was the cab drivers fault, . I was forced to then email Uber about the incident which I did, we shall see how this plays out. I'm not terribly stressed out about this situation. I haven't been deactivated yet but I anticipate that I will for a short period, thanks all.


....my friend, I am genuinely sorry for your troubles, but they are just beginning. You are kidding yourself. Uber is going to deactivate you for good (or at least until you can have your car inspected AND prove that you STILL have insurance). Now that Uber knows that you have been involved in an accident (courtesy of your passenger's e-mail to them....as I predicted), they (Uber) will be in touch with James River, who will contact your insurance company, who will then contact you with a cancellation notice.


----------



## Walkersm

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....one more time. Uber's insurance company (James River) is primary ONLY when the other insurance company(s) won't pay. The VERY FIRST thing that James River will do will be to call Uber and find out who the Uber driver's personal insurance company is. The SECOND thing that James River will do is to call the Uber driver's insurance company to discuss who is going to pay for what (neither company will pay for the driver's car or any injury to the driver). The Uber driver will then most probably receive a cancellation notice from his/her insurance company via certified mail within a couple of days. Why is that so hard to understand????


It's hard to understand because I have never heard of that happening to anyone who was on a trip at the time of an accident and gone through the proper steps with Uber. If it happens here I will be the first to admit you were right. Primary means Primary. There is no such thins as Excess Primary which is how you are describing it. Although I know were you are getting that from as the wording on their Acord Certificate is similar to that.

Guess we just have to wait for OP to deliver on the results.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Yea Arto your example is pretty convoluted in terms of lies and omissions by your friend. I think OP has a much cleaner scenario here. He should be open and honest with Uber about everything that went on and see if the insurance system works. He should not have to contact his personal insurance for anything since he was doing commercial activity at the time there is no reason for them to cover anything or be involved in any way.


I am stunned by your lack of comprehension.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> It's hard to understand because I have never heard of that happening to anyone who was on a trip at the time of an accident and gone through the proper steps with Uber. If it happens here I will be the first to admit you were right. Primary means Primary. There is no such thins as Excess Primary which is how you are describing it. Although I know were you are getting that from as the wording on their Acord Certificate is similar to that.
> 
> Guess we just have to wait for OP to deliver on the results.


....the OP is going to have his insurance cancelled, regardless of "going through the proper steps with Uber". The OP will then not be able to provide Uber with proof of a valid insurance policy.....ERGO, deactivation.......


----------



## arto71

Walkersm said:


> Really? Why would they do that? Have you heard of that happening? Got any examples?


When you asked these questions that is why i replied to worcester sauce and agreed with him that's all.
And again it's in our contract page 10.To all drivers out there be safe.


----------



## Walkersm

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...gee, how about the plate number? ....gee, the "Uber stuff" includes the driver's dashboard info (which includes his insurance docs).


Oh I am sure Ubers know about his insurance but my statement was how could anyone else if he did not give it to them? In CA we cannot get insurance company info with just a plate number. I understand in MA you can. Only way to do it in CA is file a police report of a crime (say hit and run) then police will get it from the DMV. In this scenario if the passenger (say they were injured) and the taxi company both file a claim on Ubers insurance policy and it pays out there should be no need for them to investigate any further as to OP's personal insurance policy. Now if they get into lawsuit territory then yea discovery might turn up the info.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Deactivation after an accident is an automatic formality after every accident. Both Lyft and Uber do it. Not because they never want the driver driving for them again but because they know that car is damaged and it does not meet the vehicle standards any longer (No scratches, No dents) . Until they get proof it meets the standards again (or you get a new car) you get deactivated. Nothing personal, they just don't have a "temporary hold" status they can put driver in. They are either active or non active.
> 
> Not in every case do you need to contact your insurance. This is why the Push to make Ubers coverage "Primary" was so big earlier this year. Collision coverage is still "Excess" not primary but Uber has stated as long as you can prove you have collision coverage with your personal insurance (do not have to be denied) and are willing to pay the $1000 deductible you can file a claim on their policy. I have heard of this working for a few people but I have heard of far more people either coming straight out of pocket for the damages or lying to their insurance company about what they were doing at the time of the accident to get the lower deductible on their own plans. OP can't do this because it will then open up the can of worms as to what accident we are covering and who is paying for the liability portion of it. So his only choice will be to come out of pocket to fix his own car or go with Ubers $1000 deductible plan. Now while that sucks for him. To me that means the system is working the way it should be working. Ubers policies are paying for commercial activity initiated by uber, they are not going against the personal insurance pool, and my personal insurance rates will not go up next year because they are having to cover a bunch of commercial accidents.


....shocking how much incorrect information is regurgitated in the previous post.


----------



## Walkersm

arto71 said:


> When you asked these questions that is why i replied to worcester sauce and agreed with him that's all.
> And again it's in our contract page 10.To all drivers out there be safe.


No thanks Arto I appreciate you coming forward with an example. Just saying that was not the most clear cut example of how this process works. If it turns out Like Worcester says i will be shocked. And so will the PUC who has mandated Primary Insurnace. If they find out Uber is trying to fish for other coverage before they pay out they will be in hot water.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Why would you pay for their damage out of your pocket? Uber will do that. You will have enough to pay for with the $1000 deductible. Uber takes there cut from your pay and one thing that covers is liability coverage. Why not take advantage of it?


PT Barnum was right


----------



## observer

Walkersm said:


> Yea Arto your example is pretty convoluted in terms of lies and omissions by your friend. I think OP has a much cleaner scenario here. He should be open and honest with Uber about everything that went on and see if the insurance system works. He should not have to contact his personal insurance for anything since he was doing commercial activity at the time there is no reason for them to cover anything or be involved in any way.


"He should be honest and open with uber" hows about, he should be honest and open with his insurance company? Lets say he does lie to his insurance company. Who pays for the accident? The insurance companys OTHER customers. The money does not just appear out of thin air. This is why uber saves money. Because they put this cost on the public. What you are advocating is that he LIE to his insurance company and commit INSURANCE FRAUD.


----------



## Walkersm

observer said:


> "He should be honest and open with uber" hows about, he should be honest and open with his insurance company? Lets say he does lie to his insurance company. Who pays for the accident? The insurance companys OTHER customers. The money does not just appear out of thin air. This is why uber saves money. Because they put this cost on the public. What you are advocating is that he LIE to his insurance company and commit INSURANCE FRAUD.


Wow, No, He was doing commercial activity for Uber. Only one entity should cover that, Uber. That is pretty clear. As long as he keeps his personal insurance out of it there is no fraud involved. Well some could argue that he was even doing it in the first place is fraud, but i digress. But we are at this point now, Uber should be the only one paying here. This we agree on yea?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Oh I am sure Ubers know about his insurance but my statement was how could anyone else if he did not give it to them? In CA we cannot get insurance company info with just a plate number. I understand in MA you can. Only way to do it in CA is file a police report of a crime (say hit and run) then police will get it from the DMV. In this scenario if the passenger (say they were injured) and the taxi company both file a claim on Ubers insurance policy and it pays out there should be no need for them to investigate any further as to OP's personal insurance policy. Now if they get into lawsuit territory then yea discovery might turn up the info.


Walkersm, when you applied to drive for Uber you sent in a copy of your insurance policy. That policy info is accessed by James River (Uber's insurance company) whenever there is an incident. James River then contacts the driver's insurance company to confirm coverage and discuss liability. It is that simple. The OP is unfortunately screwed.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> Wow, No, He was doing commercial activity for Uber. Only one entity should cover that, Uber. That is pretty clear. As long as he keeps his personal insurance out of it there is no fraud involved. Well some could argue that he was even doing it in the first place is fraud, but i digress. But we are at this point now, Uber should be the only one paying here. This we agree on yea?


Jesus...his personal insurance IS "out of it" because it is INVALID.


----------



## arto71

Walkersm said:


> He should be open and honest with Uber about everything that went on and see if the insurance system works.


He was open and honest with uber, same day even called phone 844-326-5774,e-mailed the accident report was told sit and wait


----------



## observer

Walkersm said:


> Wow, No, He was doing commercial activity for Uber. Only one entity should cover that, Uber. That is pretty clear. As long as he keeps his personal insurance out of it there is no fraud involved. Well some could argue that he was even doing it in the first place is fraud, but i digress. But we are at this point now, Uber should be the only one paying here. This we agree on yea?


Absolutely, uber should be responsible but they won't until AFTER the driver notifies his personal insurance and claim is DENIED by his insurance company. Driver, car, passenger, pedestrians, other vehicles, property and other drivers should be covered at ALL times not just when on app. That is required for any commercial vehicle in California, and I'm sure every other state too.


----------



## Walkersm

Worcester Sauce said:


> Walkersm, when you applied to drive for Uber you sent in a copy of your insurance policy. That policy info is accessed by James River (Uber's insurance company) whenever there is an incident. James River then contacts the driver's insurance company to confirm coverage and discuss liability. It is that simple. The OP is unfortunately screwed.


OK we shall see. Now i just hope the OP does a claim! Gotta find out what happens! LOL


----------



## Walkersm

observer said:


> Absolutely, uber should be responsible but they won't until AFTER the driver notifies his personal insurance and claim is DENIED by his insurance company. Driver, car, passenger, pedestrians, other vehicles, property and other drivers should be covered at ALL times not just when on app. That is required for any commercial vehicle in California, and I'm sure every other state too.


While that used to be the case when the insurance was excess, that has changed. If they are still doing that I will be shocked. And like I said I have never heard of it happening since the PUC mandated Primary insurance for the TNC's.


----------



## SDUberdriver

caspiy257 said:


> Contact uber and find out whether they will cover you in this situation. If not, call and tell the taxi driver that uber insurance will not pay, and give him a personal insurance. I do not think he needs a "headache" and he agrees with you. But do it ASAP, until he passed your information in a taxi company


_Not trying to be rude here. But have you watched any of the training videos? I know in one of the videos ,they show you how to confirm your passengers ,before starting a trip. Also you can bet the cab company will go after you ,Uber and your insurance company. Hopefully your passenger does not decide to see a Dr and claim some type of injury. If you Uber full time,you may want to consider commercial insurance. I have it ,and I only Uber part time. Best of luck. Keep us posted._


----------



## LookyLou

Worcester Sauce said:


> Walkersm, when you applied to drive for Uber you sent in a copy of your insurance policy. That policy info is accessed by James River (Uber's insurance company) whenever there is an incident. James River then contacts the driver's insurance company to confirm coverage and discuss liability. It is that simple. The OP is unfortunately screwed.


This is not true.


----------



## Walkersm

LookyLou said:


> This is not true.


Well this part is true: "when you applied to drive for Uber you sent in a copy of your insurance policy. " but the bone of contention is the second part.


----------



## UberHustla

Can we all agree...the fact that nobody knows for sure what happens when an ACCIDENT happens at a DRIVING job is pretty damn scary? Most driving jobs put on the dashboard what to do if there is an accident. At Uber they try to be as vague as possible to avoid any liability. Pretty pathetic if you ask me


----------



## Walkersm

SDUberdriver said:


> _ If you Uber full time,you may want to consider commercial insurance. I have it ,and I only Uber part time. _


SD you have a TCP correct? When telling people to get commercial insurance you may want to mention that little fact since in CA you really cannot get commercial insurance without being a TCP correct?


----------



## arto71

SDUberdriver said:


> I have it ,and I only Uber part time. Best of luck. Keep us posted.


What car do you drive? How much do you pay?Ins. co. name? please


----------



## arto71

UberHustla said:


> Can we all agree...the fact that nobody knows for sure what happens when an ACCIDENT happens at a DRIVING job is pretty damn scary?


exactly....


----------



## Tx rides

observer said:


> Uber requires you to first try and get your personal insurance to cover accident. Driver also has to supply other driver license plate number and drivers license number. That is what I don't understand, Uber knows BEFOREHAND your personal insurance will deny the claim and cancel your policy. Why don't they just pay out claim, and not get your personal insurance involved at all?


I'm quite sure They only require you go to your personal insurance if their contingency coverage is in place, which I believe is only during app on mode, Not in route, or with passenger in the car. I think even that phase will be under Uber primary coverage in California effective in 2015,Colorado and perhaps Arizona as well


----------



## SDUberdriver

arto71 said:


> What car do you drive? How much do you pay?Ins. co. name? please


_2006 Nissan [email protected] per//www.limoinsurancetexas.com _


----------



## arto71

SDUberdriver said:


> _2006 Nissan [email protected] per//www.limoinsurancetexas.com _


Thank you .Good price almost half what i was quoted


----------



## Walkersm

Tx rides said:


> I'm quite sure They only require you go to your personal insurance if their contingency coverage is in place, which I believe is only during app on mode, Not in route, or with passenger in the car. I think even that phase will be under Uber primary coverage in California effective in 2015...


Quite right TX, in fact PUC made it effective November 20th 2014, still have yet to see any announcement about it. Do not know if Uber is fighting it or not. The early implementation that the PUC imposed that is. Otherwise scheduled to go into effect July 2015 in CA.


----------



## arto71

Walkersm said:


> Quite right TX, in fact PUC made it effective November 20th 2014, still have yet to see any announcement about it. Do not know if Uber is fighting it or not. The early implementation that the PUC imposed that is. Otherwise scheduled to go into effect July 2015 in CA.


That's what confuses me ,is July 1 2015 is the date for uber's primary coverage or it's already in effect now?


----------



## Walkersm

arto71 said:


> That's what confuses me ,is July 1 2015 is the date for uber's primary coverage or it's already in effect now?


There are 3 periods:
Period 1 = app on no request
Period 2 = got a request in route to passenger
Period 3 = Passenger in car till drop passenger

TNC's have to have Primary commercial coverage in the amount of 1 million for periods 2 and 3 that was in effect since march 2014.

AB2293 passed in CA that made it a requirement to have Primary commercial coverage in the amount of 100K for period 1 effective July 2015.

PUC recognized there would be a gap until July 2015 so they initiated a rule to make it mandatory as of November 20, 2014 to have at least 100k coverage for Period 1 
Decision Here: http://docs.cpuc.ca.gov/PublishedDocs/Published/G000/M143/K313/143313104.PDF

I am not sure if any of the TNC's have implemented this yet. If they have they are not telling any of the drivers as they would rather not get any claims against the policy. Think we need to direct the PUC that they should also put in the decisions that the TNC have to publish details of the coverage and send it to all current and new drivers. No PR value in covering Period 1 as it only covers the drivers, riders don't care.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

the OP has no basis for a claim as he is insured by nobody


----------



## LookyLou

Worcester Sauce said:


> the OP has no basis for a claim as he is insured by nobody


Why not?

He was in an active ride with an Uber pax (although not the right one, but still an Uber pax). Uber's insurance should be primary in this case with the $1,000.00 deductible.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

LookyLou said:


> Why not?
> 
> He was in an active ride with an Uber pax (although not the right one, but still an Uber pax). Uber's insurance should be primary in this case with the $1,000.00 deductible.


James River does NOT cover damage to the driver's car OR injury to the driver. The driver's personal policy is invalid because the car is being used for a purpose that is prohibited. James River will only pay for damage to the other vehicle and/or personal injury to any pax of either car (and the other driver). The OP in this particular case will have a damaged car and (very soon) no valid insurance.....hence deactivation


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> There are 3 periods:
> Period 1 = app on no request
> Period 2 = got a request in route to passenger
> Period 3 = Passenger in car till drop passenger
> 
> TNC's have to have Primary commercial coverage in the amount of 1 million for periods 2 and 3 that was in effect since march 2014.
> 
> AB2293 passed in CA that made it a requirement to have Primary commercial coverage in the amount of 100K for period 1 effective July 2015.
> 
> PUC recognized there would be a gap until July 2015 so they initiated a rule to make it mandatory as of November 20, 2014 to have at least 100k coverage for Period 1
> Decision Here: http://docs.cpuc.ca.gov/PublishedDocs/Published/G000/M143/K313/143313104.PDF
> 
> I am not sure if any of the TNC's have implemented this yet. If they have they are not telling any of the drivers as they would rather not get any claims against the policy. Think we need to direct the PUC that they should also put in the decisions that the TNC have to publish details of the coverage and send it to all current and new drivers. No PR value in covering Period 1 as it only covers the drivers, riders don't care.


none of that matters insofar as the OP's personal insurance is concerned. He will almost certainly be cancelled and consequently unable to provide Uber with proof of insurance........thus deactivation


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Worcester Sauce said:


> James River does NOT cover damage to the driver's car OR injury to the driver. The driver's personal policy is invalid because the car is being used for a purpose that is prohibited. James River will only pay for damage to the other vehicle and/or personal injury to any pax of either car (and the other driver). The OP in this particular case will have a damaged car and (very soon) no valid insurance.....hence deactivation


Sauce, why does James River have the $1000.00 deductible for collision damage, if they don't cover his car?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

...back pedal .....it is medical coverage that James River does not provide for the driver. My error. Nevertheless, the original premise of this thread was/is whether (or not) the driver's personal insurance company would necessarily become involved due to the OP's accident. And as a consequence cancel the OP's policy for prohibited use, thus precipitating DEACTIVATION by Uber.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Yeah, I agree he is going to hear from his insurance company if they get wind of it. If he is an established, long time customer, they may cut him a little slack and non-renew, or perhaps give him a slap on the wrist and make him swear to not drive for hire again. But the boilerplate I've read on my policy pretty well lays it out that if you fail to disclose a change in vehicle use, you are toast.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...back pedal .....it is medical coverage that James River does not provide for the driver. My error. Nevertheless, the original premise of this thread was/is whether (or not) the driver's personal insurance company would necessarily become involved due to the OP's accident. And as a consequence cancel the OP's policy for prohibited use, thus precipitating DEACTIVATION by Uber.


The OP (and some others) contend that the OP's personal insurance company would either not find out or not need to become involved. Thus, perhaps, avoiding deactivation.

I contend that this is hogwash. James River will get involved, which means that the OP's insurance company will be advised of the accident. This will almost certainly lead to the OP's insurance policy being cancelled, which means deactivation until the OP's car is repaired AND the OP provides proof of new insurance.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yeah, I agree he is going to hear from his insurance company if they get wind of it. If he is an established, long time customer, they may cut him a little slack and non-renew, or perhaps give him a slap on the wrist and make him swear to not drive for hire again. But the boilerplate I've read on my policy pretty well lays it out that if you fail to disclose a change in vehicle use, you are toast.


salient point


----------



## Older Chauffeur

One thing I haven't seen mentioned in any of the discussions on insurance is no- fault. California does not have no-fault insurance, although I think there was a bill before the voters several years ago to implement it. Does anyone living in a no-fault state know how this whole thing works? With that coverage, each driver takes care of his own damage or injuries through his own insurer. The passenger would be covered too, I would think. Comments, please.


----------



## nspunx4

If the OP was transporting a person who was not the person indicated on the app or if there was no ride in progress according to the app I would think James River would have grounds to deny coverage.


----------



## Walkersm

nspunx4 said:


> If the OP was transporting a person who was not the person indicated on the app or if there was no ride in progress according to the app I would think James River would have grounds to deny coverage.


Yes that would be interesting to see as well. Does coverage disappear if the ride gets credited back to the person who ordered it? Or is there even coverage when the ordering party is not in the car. If not then people using it to have Uber pick up their kids and friends without them there better think again.


----------



## Bart McCoy

nspunx4 said:


> If the OP was transporting a person who was not the person indicated on the app or if there was no ride in progress according to the app I would think James River would have grounds to deny coverage.


not sure how much of a difference it makes that he had the wrong passenger
the "wrong" passenger he did have WAS an uber passenger who had ordered Uber
seems like they would deny it if he just picked up a random person off the street


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Older Chauffeur said:


> One thing I haven't seen mentioned in any of the discussions on insurance is no- fault. California does not have no-fault insurance, although I think there was a bill before the voters several years ago to implement it. Does anyone living in a no-fault state know how this whole thing works? With that coverage, each driver takes care of his own damage or injuries through his own insurer. The passenger would be covered too, I would think. Comments, please.


That sounds like a good way to do car insurance. Enough of this blame game.


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> That sounds like a good way to do car insurance. Enough of this blame game.


Oh, I don't know about that&#8230; If you were driving down the highway, texting, looking at a map, Reading the newspaper, making a sandwich, applying mascara (yes, I have seen all of these actions behind the wheel!!!!) and you forget to look up, cross over into my lane, kill my kid, destroy my vehicle, and maim me, I am going to assign blame. And I am quite sure my insurance company would want to as well. It seems that no-fault insurance rates would have to be higher,in order to absorb the fault of others. What little I've read about Michigan indicates I may be right. I would think no fault coverage would negate or at least drastically reduce the value of good driver incentives, too.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

The best way to do insurance is to have one giant centralized insurance company that offers only no-fault plans. The added cost of no-fault insurance would be neutralized by the insurance company having the entire market. Everyone would be paying like $50 a month, and nobody would have to worry about personal responsibility ever again.


----------



## Tx rides

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The best way to do insurance is to have one giant centralized insurance company that offers only no-fault plans. The added cost of no-fault insurance would be neutralized by the insurance company having the entire market. Everyone would be paying like $50 a month, and nobody would have to worry about personal responsibility ever again.


Why should everyone pay the same rate, when they don't bring the same risk?? Sorry, That sounds like the utopian universal healthcare plan, we all know how that works, no thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I'm not sure about this, but I think there is an exception in no-fault for gross negligence, which you so aptly described, Tx Rides. We have something similar in our guest law in CA. Your carpoolers or friends can't sue you for an accident unless you were driving dangerously and negligently, in which case they can then sue for damages. The attractive thing for me about is that uninsured drivers and their ghost passengers wouldn't be able to collect a dime. We have a lot of insurance fraud in CA.


----------



## Tx rides

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm not sure about this, but I think there is an exception in no-fault for gross negligence, which you so aptly described, Tx Rides. We have something similar in our guest law in CA. Your carpoolers or friends can't sue you for an accident unless you were driving dangerously and negligently, in which case they can then sue for damages. The attractive thing for me about is that uninsured drivers and their ghost passengers wouldn't be able to collect a dime. We have a lot of insurance fraud in CA.


I've heard that's why every vehicle in Russia has a dash cam!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

BTW, no-fault only covers bodily injury; property damage is still handled in the usual manner, by determining who is at fault. So Tx, the other driver's insurance would have to replace your vehicle. Sorry about your kid and your maiming. I too have seen all the things you mentioned. What really gets me is the people with high cost cars like Benzes and BMWs that you know have Bluetooth, and they're still holding phones to talk, which is illegal here. My old Lexus ('02) predates Bluetooth, I think, but I bought a visor-mounted unit for $15 at Best Buy. I mean, come on, folks! And don't get me started on texting! Sorry for hijacking and the rant. BTW, I have a dash cam.


----------



## Tx rides

Older Chauffeur said:


> BTW, no-fault only covers bodily injury; property damage is still handled in the usual manner, by determining who is at fault. So Tx, the other driver's insurance would have to replace your vehicle. Sorry about your kid and your maiming. I too have seen all the things you mentioned. What really gets me is the people with high cost cars like Benzes and BMWs that you know have Bluetooth, and they're still holding phones to talk, which is illegal here. My old Lexus ('02) predates Bluetooth, I think, but I bought a visor-mounted unit for $15 at Best Buy. I mean, come on, folks! And don't get me started on texting! Sorry for hijacking and the rant. BTW, I have a dash cam.


Technology-based driving is one of my biggest concerns in our company. I worry so much about drivers becoming more and more dependent on technology.I fear that everyone does it so often now they are oblivious to how often they do it.we promote "look ahead, plan your trip, do not read text messages, etc." but I know that nearly everyone looks down "only for a second" :-(


----------



## Sydney Uber

Samueljackson said:


> The cab driver recognized that I was an Uber driver, I was thinking to contact them and offer to admit fault if they do not mention the Uber aspect, and just go through my personal insurance. Just would have to put my trust in them. Nobody seems to know for sure so far though.


You're between a rock and a hard place when you are relying on a Taxi Driver's charity to carry out insurance fraud.

The same Cabbie who may decide its a perfect time to illustrate the disaster that awaits any UBERX driver after an accident. This lesson will continue in the future every time auto-cover is denied due to your UBER claim.

Believe it or not the best longterm fix to this problem IMO, is if you could pay the CASH to fix the cab up. Then fix yours without involving any insurers.

Hope Ubering has been profitable for you to afford this.


----------



## caspiy257

Bart McCoy said:


> not sure how much of a difference it makes that he had the wrong passenger
> the "wrong" passenger he did have WAS an uber passenger who had ordered Uber
> seems like they would deny it if he just picked up a random person off the street


In this case the passenger was not the customer who pays for the service. I think that the passenger can not claim compensation from the uber. In the customer's account has not been activated trip at this time. It's like you go with a friend who has a uber account.


----------



## nspunx4

The question is was uber earning their 20%? If it was the wrong pass and you pushed "start trip" (the trip now being charged to the wrong customer who will dispute it and get it reversed) if Uber did not collect anything from that person how can they prove that Uber was liable. If they allow it anyone can pick up "flags" and claim a mistake if there is an accident. IMO you better hope the pass was not injured and does not have a good lawyer or friends who will convince them to sue you anyway. You would t believe how many people swear they are fine and then six months later you get a call from their lawyer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

If the passenger does get a lawyer, they will go after Uber, the deep pockets party in all this. It won't make any difference whether he was the intended passenger or not if he requested a ride and a Uber driver showed up. He thought he was getting Uber, and he did. The driver accepted the trip. That's all that will matter to a judge or jury, if you think about it.


----------



## nspunx4

Uber will argue that the trip the customer requested was never started as the OP started another customers trip. Y mistake therefore Uber will argue they provided no services and that the OP IS 100% liable. This is the risk one takes by relying on another entity to decide when you are or are not covered as opposed to having commercial auto liability and being covered at all times no matter what.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

They can argue that, but if you were a juror, would you buy that argument? You said it yourself, "another customer's trip." The customer ordered a Uber car, one came and he got in. Uber is on the hook.


----------



## Guest

nspunx4 said:


> Uber will argue that the trip the customer requested was never started as the OP started another customers trip. Y mistake therefore Uber will argue they provided no services and that the OP IS 100% liable. This is the risk one takes by relying on another entity to decide when you are or are not covered as opposed to having commercial auto liability and being covered at all times no matter what.





Older Chauffeur said:


> They can argue that, but if you were a juror, would you buy that argument? You said it yourself, "another customer's trip." The customer ordered a Uber car, one came and he got in. Uber is on the hook.


I think the above point that the customer A got into the car of the Uber driver B instead of the car of the Uber driver A, would not really matter with respect to the liability insurance provided by Uber. Both cars, A and B had received and accepted a request. So both cars were being covered with liability insurance for damages to third parties. The third parties could have been another driver that was hit, a pedestrian crossing the street, or a passenger getting into any of the two Uber cars. Even if the passenger that could have gotten hurt was not either of the two persons that had requested a ride. Comments ?


----------



## Nick781

Wait, why not just tell your insurance company you had a accident, and keep hush about Uber?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Nick781 said:


> Wait, why not just tell your insurance company you had a accident, and keep hush about Uber?


Because Nick781, that is insurance fraud. You could go to federal prison for that.


----------



## Nick781

Oh shit well thank you for pointing that out. Lol.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite




----------



## troubleinrivercity

Popping in to remind everyone that today is a great day to quit Uber. Tomorrow works too!


----------



## nspunx4

DCUber said:


> I think the above point that the customer A got into the car of the Uber driver B instead of the car of the Uber driver A, would not really matter with respect to the liability insurance provided by Uber. Both cars, A and B had received and accepted a request. So both cars were being covered with liability insurance for damages to third parties. The third parties could have been another driver that was hit, a pedestrian crossing the street, or a passenger getting into any of the two Uber cars. Even if the passenger that could have gotten hurt was not either of the two persons that had requested a ride. Comments ?


 Do we know that the person indicated on the OPs screen ever received that ride?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I don't think we do, but what difference would that make with regard to the problems the OP is having?


----------



## Bart McCoy

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Because Nick781, that is insurance fraud. You could go to federal prison for that.


plus didnt he have a pax in the car? his insurance wont go for that


----------



## Older Chauffeur

If he was going to try to deny driving for hire to his insurance company, he would then need the cooperation of his passenger in claiming he was "giving a ride to a friend." His passenger would then be an accessory to fraud, wouldn't he? (Or whatever the legal system calls it.)


----------



## UberDude2

Sometimes that fishy smell comes through the computer speakers. Weird...


----------



## Dj Blue

Samueljackson said:


> I either have to contact Uber and risk being deactivated, contact my insurance and risk being cancelled, or pay for the damages out of pocket which I can't afford.


Uber will said you can not pick up until car is repaired and you would have to send them pictures to prove it.


----------



## nspunx4

Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't think we do, but what difference would that make with regard to the problems the OP is having?


If the pass that was assigned to him was never picked up and a trip was never started for his vehicle uber can deny coverage


----------



## Markopolo

In any case, uber will deactivate you as soon as you report your accident. This until you can show pictures of the repairs. Don't really know how the insurance part will go. Keep us posted.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

nspunx4 said:


> If the pass that was assigned to him was never picked up and a trip was never started for his vehicle uber can deny coverage


Sorry, but I don't get that. Is Uber going to deny the rider in his car is a customer? Wouldn't there be a record of his requesting a ride? Especially if he has been a customer in the past with a number of rides, Uber will have a tough time saying he doesn't exist. He didn't necessarily know he was in the wrong car. Now, if he didn't have the app on his phone, and his credit card on file, what was he doing getting in an Uber car in the first place? I think Uber will have a tough time denying this one if the OP reports the accident. And I don't think that the issue of the original assigned rider is going to make any difference, regardless of whether he eventually got a ride, possibly with the driver assigned to the customer in the OP's car.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

No judge or jury is going to consider the minute difference between an Uber passenger in the right car vs. an Uber passenger in the wrong car. It's not going to effect the outcome.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

As a side note, yesterday I was talking to a representative at my local AAA office about an unrelated matter re my car insurance. When we were finished, I ask him whether he had heard anything about a new policy in the works for ride sharing. He said so far he has not, but that they are told to tell their insured members that any kind of driving for hire or for any payment other than shared expense carpooling is not covered, and they will not pay for an accident where ridesharing is involved. He pointed out that this is stated in the terms of the policy, which I already knew, having read my policy.


----------



## CityGirl

Walkersm said:


> The Uber policy is Primary while you are in route to get a customer and while you have a passenger in your vehicle. It does not say anything about having the wrong customer or having a friend of the customer. As long as you were active on a trip Uber's coverage is Primary. Which means you file with them alone. Also since November 20th the PUC has required Uber to hold Primary insurance for when you do not have a passenger but just have the app on. Have not seen proof of that coverage but explore that avenue if they try to deny on the passenger part of it.
> 
> You are looking at a $1000.00 deductible to get your car fixed, but no notification of your personal insurance is required. You did a good move by not providing your info to the cab company. All they need to know is Uber's info.
> 
> The deactivation is just a formality. Get your car fixed or add in a new car and you can get active again in no time.
> 
> And one last thing: STOP ADMITTING GUILT. Seems to be something people feel compelled to do after an accident. Never say anything about who's fault it was or was not. It will be used against you. Let the lawyers and insurance companies decide who is at fault. All you speak about is the facts of the accident. "I turned here he hit me here" PERIOD.


Worcester is drinking too much of his own sauce. This is spot on, correct.


----------



## nspunx4

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sorry, but I don't get that. Is Uber going to deny the rider in his car is a customer? Wouldn't there be a record of his requesting a ride? Especially if he has been a customer in the past with a number of rides, Uber will have a tough time saying he doesn't exist. He didn't necessarily know he was in the wrong car. Now, if he didn't have the app on his phone, and his credit card on file, what was he doing getting in an Uber car in the first place? I think Uber will have a tough time denying this one if the OP reports the accident. And I don't think that the issue of the original assigned rider is going to make any difference, regardless of whether he eventually got a ride, possibly with the driver assigned to the customer in the OP's car.


Was there a "trip" started for the passengers account in any uber car. If there was no "trip" started then there is no coverage. How many requests do you get that cancel or no show it happens.

For example

Customer a orders car a

Customer b orders car b

Customer a accidentally gets into car b driver b starts the trip but as far as uber thinks customer b is in the car.

Car a pulls up and customer b decided to take the bus. Driver a cancels the ride that customer a ordered.

As far as uber knows only customer b took a ride even though it was really customer a. How does customer a prove he was the real passenger how does the driver prove he wasn't trying to clip a call from Uber? Why would Uber pay out on a claim for a customer who's trip was canceled and never got picked according to their system?


----------



## sts713

Samueljackson said:


> New member here, I have been lurking for a while.
> 
> I turned in front of a cab in tonight, I had a passenger in my car, but it turned out to be the wrong passenger. There was damage to my driver-side door and front quarter panel. and the cabs front bumper was dented and his headlight was broken, there was NO INJURIES and the police were NOT called.
> Both vehicles are still drivable.
> 
> We exchanged information and went on our way (I provided the Uber Insurance policy and not my personal insurance)
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> Will Uber cover the damages, even though I had the wrong passenger in my car?
> 
> Will Uber permanently deactivate me for this incident?
> 
> Do I still need to tell my personal insurance company?
> 
> HHEEEELLLLLPPP!!!!
> 
> Please I need constructive advice on how to proceed.
> 
> Thank you very much


What is the latest status of your incident?


----------



## Samueljackson

UPDATE:

After being waitlisted for a couple of days, I have since been re-activated again. I was notified by Über that an adjuster will be contacting me and I am still waiting for that call. Although I am still concerned, I am confident that I will be OK, only after speaking to a few high powered attorney friends of mine regarding this situation. I am more concerned with getting my car fixed and getting this matter behind me.


----------



## sts713

Glad things are going well. Keeep us posted. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Icybluedge

California has set up a small prison for Uber drivers that is staffed by former cab drivers. You could be SOL if things go south on you.


----------



## nspunx4

Have you been able to find out if your passenger account ever showed a that a ride was started?


----------



## observer

Samueljackson said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> After being waitlisted for a couple of days, I have since been re-activated again. I was notified by Über that an adjuster will be contacting me and I am still waiting for that call. Although I am still concerned, I am confident that I will be OK, only after speaking to a few high powered attorney friends of mine regarding this situation. I am more concerned with getting my car fixed and getting this matter behind me.


Any updates?


----------



## superluber

Yes, any updates? I'm very interested in whether your personal insurance company has dropped you? If so, were you able to sign up with another company without a problem?


----------



## CVPI_MIKE

@Samueljackson You have high powered attorney friends but came here to seek advice ? My guess is you lied in your OP and haven't given the full story AND have continued to at minimal pass white lies.

Secondly, you've already lost any credit you had when you try to dance around the rules. It's clear your to immediately report accidents. You didn't. In fact you didn't until your hand was forced by your PAX who did do the right thing. Sadly, your the reason this will soon be a highly regulated industry.


----------



## Samueljackson

Three days from the accident I was reinstated as a driver, a week later my car was in the shop being repaired. James River Insurance has come through for me. My personal insurance was not contacted and I am sitting pretty (for now)

Thanks to all the naysayers. I WAS COVERED!!


----------



## Samueljackson

Dj Blue said:


> Uber will said you can not pick up until car is repaired and you would have to send them pictures to prove it.


Incorrect.


----------



## CVPI_MIKE

Do you offer any proof?


----------



## lu181

Samueljackson said:


> Three days from the accident I was reinstated as a driver, a week later my car was in the shop being repaired. James River Insurance has come through for me. My personal insurance was not contacted and I am sitting pretty (for now)
> 
> Thanks to all the naysayers. I WAS COVERED!!


What did you give the other driver for proof of insurance? Did you have insurance printed out or just on phone? Would you have been ok if it were a more serious accident if the police were called would the uber insurance be ok with them or would we get ticketed for being uninsured and have to clear it up later or worse be arrested. The proof of insurance does not show anything linked to us the drivers. I would feel much better with a physical paper with our name and at least a phone number we can call it only has a fax.. Why can't we get something stating we are covered to actually keep in car


----------



## Walkersm

Worcester Sauce said:


> James River will immediately contact his insurance company.


@Worcester Sauce care to come back to this thread and eat some crow?

Glad things worked out for you OP. SO you ended up just being out the $1k deductible yes?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Walkersm said:


> @Worcester Sauce care to come back to this thread and eat some crow?
> 
> Glad things worked out for you OP. SO you ended up just being out the $1k deductible yes?


I await proof first. Until then....your credibility is unproven.


----------



## Bart McCoy

so uber covered with wrong pax in the car, thats great


----------



## Simon

They covered and that's the point.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Glad to hear they stepped up to the plate and covered you. Sounds like you're still out the deductible and time lost with your car in the shop, but it could have been worse.


----------



## Samueljackson

Worcester Sauce said:


> I await proof first. Until then....your credibility is unproven.


What proof do you want? I'm not going to reveal my identity to the internet.


----------



## Samueljackson

Walkersm said:


> @Worcester Sauce care to come back to this thread and eat some crow?
> 
> Glad things worked out for you OP. SO you ended up just being out the $1k deductible yes?


Yes $1000 out of my pocket. best case scenario.


----------



## Samueljackson

lu181 said:


> What did you give the other driver for proof of insurance? Did you have insurance printed out or just on phone? Would you have been ok if it were a more serious accident if the police were called would the uber insurance be ok with them or would we get ticketed for being uninsured and have to clear it up later or worse be arrested. The proof of insurance does not show anything linked to us the drivers. I would feel much better with a physical paper with our name and at least a phone number we can call it only has a fax.. Why can't we get something stating we are covered to actually keep in car


I produced the insurance from my phone. Luckily, I guess, a police report was not taken at the scene. In California a digital representation of insurance is acceptable.


----------



## Samueljackson

Walkersm said:


> @Worcester Sauce care to come back to this thread and eat some crow?
> 
> Glad things worked out for you OP. SO you ended up just being out the $1k deductible yes?


Yup $1000 out of pocket, but that was the best case scenario. Thank God


----------



## Samueljackson

CVPI_MIKE said:


> Do you offer any proof?


What proof do you so desire? Im not going to reveal my identity.


----------



## CVPI_MIKE

I really don't care what proof you supply, you just seem shady. As ****. Like Trollish.


----------



## driveLA

some of you guys just seem to be on here to confuse people or cuz you just hate uber. i hate uber too but dam, stop spreading misinformation. 

walkerism seems to the one with the most up to date grasp on the situation.

i just want to know why OP waited so long to contact uber and why he made that deal to pay for the taxi damages and if they ended up being taken care of by uber instead or if uber found the taxi at fault or what

need more info


----------



## CVPI_MIKE

He only contacted Uber after being outed by the Pax.


----------



## Just_in

You were at fault.

If James River settled for you Samuel Jackson or anyone else it does not matter if they contacted your personal insurance. By CA law if the amount was over $750.00 they have to report it. Your name with James River's policy goes into a insurance pool. This is where all insurance agents look up information. You go to get a new personal policy or renew all the information is right there for them to see.

You can bet your personal insurance provider or personal agent look's at your driving record. Plus that they have a pull notice program with DMV. Where they can continually monitor your driving record for tickets, accident's point's on your record, etc..

You learn these things doing driving for a living.


----------



## observer

Just_in said:


> If James River settled for you Samuel Jackson or anyone else it does not matter if they contacted your personal insurance. By CA law if the amount was over $750.00 they have to report it. Your name with James River's policy goes into a insurance pool. This is where all insurance agents look up information. You go to get a new personal policy or renew all the information is right there for them to see.
> 
> You can bet your personal insurance provider or personal agent look's at your driving record. Plus that they have a pull notice program with DMV.
> 
> You learn these things doing driving for a living.


Pull notice is not in effect at this time. CPUC is still working with CADMV to allow Uber to recieve drivers info.


----------



## Walkersm

observer said:


> Pull notice is not in effect at this time. CPUC is still working with CADMV to allow Uber to recieve drivers info.


I think his point was although Uber is not set up to get Pull notice notifications on their independent contractors. Insurance companies are set up to get them on their insured clients. And if they are not they usually do pull records at renewal time and look for things they may have missed.

This did happen to me when I was hit on the freeway and the person kept driving. I chased them down and got the plate and turned it into my employer. That turned into a CHP accident report but the employer never followed through with an insurance claim. 6 months later my personal insurance renewal came and had skyrocketed. Inquiring about the reason they told me I had been involved in an accident. I informed them it was an accident while in a commercial vehicle and as part of employment. They said "Prove it" Sent them a copy of the police report and they said, OK and reduced my rate down to normal levels.

I was able to prove I was in another vehicle not registered to me, registered commercially with commercial insurance so of course there was no way the personal insurance could hold that against me.

OP on the other hand will have a hard time in this regard. An unfortunate little side effect of this risky business.

I guess the only hope is that James River not being an admitted carrier could care less about complying with CA insurance code laws and may never report their accidents to the DMV. I really do not think they or Uber want anyone to know how much damage is being done in the streets.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Samueljackson said:


> Three days from the accident I was reinstated as a driver, a week later my car was in the shop being repaired. James River Insurance has come through for me. My personal insurance was not contacted and I am sitting pretty (for now)
> 
> Thanks to all the naysayers. I WAS COVERED!!


I smell bullshit......Why did it take so long for you to update (it's been almost a month)?


----------



## CVPI_MIKE

@Just_in Im done even dignifying him with responses. I'm pretty sure he's full of it anyways.


----------



## Just_in

Walkersm said:


> I guess the only hope is that James River not being an admitted carrier could care less about complying with CA insurance code laws and may never report their accidents to the DMV. I really do not think they or Uber want anyone to know how much damage is being done in the streets.


 It's true they might not even comply. That's if they "might" have settled with the person a individual the other party directly. By- passing the other insurance carrier.


----------



## Samueljackson

Worcester Sauce said:


> I smell bullshit......Why did it take so long for you to update (it's been almost a month)?


I realize it has almost been a month, it took over a week to get an adjuster assigned, once assigned I called repeatedly only to get a voicemail, finally I email the adjuster and was told by automatic response they would be out of the office for a few days. I then emailed Uber stating my concerns and then received an actual phone call from an Uber rep stating that if I don't hear back from the adjuster to call them directly, I finally got an email from the adjuster asking which shop I wanted to use to repair my car, I had the auto body shop email the estimate to the adjuster and the next day the adjuster informed me they were mailing the two party check to me less the deductible. I wasn't a believer up until that point.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Samueljackson said:


> I realize it has almost been a month, it took over a week to get an adjuster assigned, once assigned I called repeatedly only to get a voicemail, finally I email the adjuster and was told by automatic response they would be out of the office for a few days. I then emailed Uber stating my concerns and then received an actual phone call from an Uber rep stating that if I don't hear back from the adjuster to call them directly, I finally got an email from the adjuster asking which shop I wanted to use to repair my car, I had the auto body shop email the estimate to the adjuster and the next day the adjuster informed me they were mailing the two party check to me less the deductible. I wasn't a believer up until that point.


...very nice. Appreciate the update. Be sure too check the bottoms of your shoes before you go inside. Your insurance company knows.


----------



## MikeB

Samueljackson said:


> I realize it has almost been a month, it took over a week to get an adjuster assigned, once assigned I called repeatedly only to get a voicemail, finally I email the adjuster and was told by automatic response they would be out of the office for a few days. I then emailed Uber stating my concerns and then received an actual phone call from an Uber rep stating that if I don't hear back from the adjuster to call them directly, I finally got an email from the adjuster asking which shop I wanted to use to repair my car, I had the auto body shop email the estimate to the adjuster and the next day the adjuster informed me they were mailing the two party check to me less the deductible. I wasn't a believer up until that point.


Did you pay the taxicab company for the damage to their vehicle as you promised them?


----------

